# What happened to ICC and IRL?



## CodeWarrior (Oct 26, 2019)

For the last year or may be longer, there was a big announcement about ICC-ES and the NAHB Home Innovation Research Lab or IRL forming a syndicate for product certification and testing. ICC-ES added IRL to their logo, to perhaps signify the strength of the syndicate. 

This was an attempt to represent a smooth transition from testing to certification. Or it seems things were not so smooth. ICC-ES dropped IRL from their logo and scrubbed IRL from their website.

I feel sorry for manufacturers that went to IRL and now wonder if the testing will be accepted. Who knows what will happen next?


----------



## cda (Oct 27, 2019)

This is on the current web site


https://www.homeinnovation.com/services/product_evaluation


----------



## CodeWarrior (Nov 4, 2019)

I guess these two parties ought to talk to each other. It seems each are sending out different messages.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 5, 2019)

Is it not possible that an organization like the NAHB having a testing lab is sort of like the fox watching the hen house?  Similar to the egg industry providing a study telling us that cholesterol does not cause blockage of arteries?  It is self-serving.


----------



## steveray (Nov 5, 2019)

Kind of like industry folks writing code or lobbyists in government....


----------



## CodeWarrior (Nov 5, 2019)

I have news for you. NAHB regularly writes code for ICC and their reps sit on most of the code committees acting as a gatekeeper for the code proposals.

So, it wasn’t a big surprise when ICC hooked up with the NAHB test lab. More surprising is that ICC suddenly severed what seemed to be a cozy relationship.......


----------



## steveray (Nov 6, 2019)

They got blasted in the NYT I believe for being in bed with the HB.....Maybe they decided to back off a step....


----------



## Sifu (Nov 8, 2019)

The Times article was interesting but I think a little off base.  While I think ICC could have been a little more above board I think the assertion that the NAHB has an unfair influence is a little over-stated.  At the code hearings the NAHB rebuttals were predictable, but I think they offer at least some balance.  I think the process needs somebody in opposition, if not to at least encourage critical thinking and debate.  IMHO the energy lobby exerts a lot of influence as well, and maybe needs a balancing force. 

My three litmus tests for a code:  Does it cost more to build?  Does it apply broadly to the industry?  Is it clear and concise (enforceable)?  Not answering these questions to my satisfaction doesn't mean a yea or nay, but they are the base from which I base my opinion.

Now I will duck.


----------



## CodeWarrior (Nov 21, 2019)

It’s in a free fall. ICC-ES recently sent a letter to the manufacturers saying they fired their factory inspectors and are replacing them with the NTA crew. NTA doesn’t have inspectors with experience in this field. 

Most likely the next letter will announce a fee increase to train these guys.


----------

